# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Pozo de los Humos en drone

## titobcn

https://www.facebook.com/airsiete/vi...4519407429227/

espectacular.

----------

aberroncho (17-ene-2016),F. Lázaro (17-ene-2016),FEDE (17-ene-2016),HUESITO (17-ene-2016),Jonasino (17-ene-2016),Josito1969 (18-ene-2016),Los terrines (16-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------

